# Bringing in the older dog.



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

What requirements should be used to bring in the new older dog into the established pack? I'm thinking the sport dog, IPO/SCH, and the drives that are found. I know puppies require care with their size, but introducing an older one....


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Depends a lot on the "new" older dog because the existing pack wouldn't normally be threatened or have any dominance/territorial issues with a pup. 
Either way you have to really know what issues (dominance/territotial) your established dogs have with outsiders. 
For that reason introduce them on neutral territory. 
Take them all for a walk and don't worry about introductions till they settle down and get used to being around a strange dog.
Some will crate the new dog behind doors, in a separate room for a few day so they can adjust to each other's odor. That can also barrier aggression, again, depending on the dogs in question.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

I like to keep them housed seperatly for about a week, so the current pack knows they are here and not going anywhere. Then I let 1 dog out, while the other is kenneled and see how they fare threw the fence. If it looks as if they wont kill eachother, I'll take one and have someone else take another on a long walk until they are ignoring eachother and just sniffing the surroundings. I still keep them seperate for a long time afterwords, not usually testing how well they do together freely, until I have to (somebody gets out) or I have a real good feel for the new dogs temp towards other animals. So far, no real fights.


----------

